# amps



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

*mounting amps*

where do you guys mount your amps? got pics?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Mine is mounted on the back on one of the rear seats. If I ever need to get to it, I just simply fold the rear seat down.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine's mounted something like this:


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

I have one of my amps flushed into the back of my rear seat, my component's crossovers flushed into the other, and my other two amps I have mounted on an amp rack that you can see when you flip the back seats down.


----------



## BIGBALLER (Nov 19, 2002)

YOU NEED TO MOUNT IT TO THE BACK OF THE BOX, BECAUSE IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE SEAT IT WILLN'T GET NO AIR. IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE BOX IT WANT GET HOT.


----------



## dans200sx (Sep 25, 2002)

thx for the suggestion bigball. after deciphering what u said, it turned out to be helpful advice that i will consider


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

BIGBALLER said:


> *YOU NEED TO MOUNT IT TO THE BACK OF THE BOX, BECAUSE IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE SEAT IT WILLN'T GET NO AIR. IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE BOX IT WANT GET HOT. *


My amp runs cool as a cucumber all day long flushed into the back of my seat. Gets plenty of air.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

That may also be very bad advice. Since it would be easier to steal everything since its mounted together, and if its on the box they can swoosh everything at once. And how is mounting it to the Seat and mounting it to the box any different air flow?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Theives would have a difficult time getting my box out of my trunk. You can't get to any wires without unmounting the amp, and that takes a good ten minutes. The box itself weighs a good 75 lbs and is _very_ hard to get out of the trunk. Plus, I don't bump music near my dorm, so there's not very many people who know I even have a system.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Mine are in the spare tire well.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i used to have them mounted like this:









but i don't have those amps any more and my new amp is mounted to the top of the box. you can't even see the amp unless the box is out and as you can imagine, that box is hard to get outa there. i dred taking it out.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Are those tens? Looks good. What exactly do you have them powered at?


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

I was going to mount mine on the box but decided on the seat because if the box moves and thae amp is on the side it could get hit mine has never gotten too hot on the back seat


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

build an install into the boot floor and make it a centre piece, maybe under some clear perspex, as long as you got some cooling fans, things will run sweet. Ive always fancied doing that but thought it maybe hard to get the spare out.
Heres my setup at the moment.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

^^nice, interesting idea... i've never thought of mounting an amp to the roof.



Psch91 said:


> *Are those tens? Looks good. What exactly do you have them powered at? *


thanks, they're 12" W0's and i'm running a 1000watt presteige amp.


----------



## Fonque (May 1, 2002)

damn i would do the roof mount but only if i had tinted windows. That lets everyone know you have a system with something like that sticking out. plus i have t tops.

My system will be completely hidden when i finish. THere is entirely too much theivery in my neighborhood


----------



## omega (Jun 27, 2002)

BIGBALLER said:


> *YOU NEED TO MOUNT IT TO THE BACK OF THE BOX, BECAUSE IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE SEAT IT WILLN'T GET NO AIR. IF YOU MOUNT IT TO THE BOX IT WANT GET HOT. *



I've been installing car audio for quite some time and this has got to be the dumbest thing I've ever heard, not because it doesn't have a good point, but because it's you put it in such horrible words.


----------



## KyleC (Dec 11, 2002)

*Amp*

Im looking for a decent amp just to power my 4 6.5" Infinities and a price range up to about $300. 
Any suggestions?


----------



## C asper (Feb 20, 2003)

check out my install... sign my guest book... vote "i like it".... My 2002 QX4 
I have three amps... one hidden in panels... other two in the trunk under a custom made trunk floor with a cut out for the amps and plexi protection...don't forget the blue neons.


----------

